# Calvinism in Time Magazine



## brymaes (Feb 4, 2007)

'A Calvinist Face Death,' an interview with Al Mohler


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 4, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you for posting this....that is an excellent article/interview. It's nice to see something like that make a major magazine and in a fair and balanced (honest) manner.

(okay, now off to bed...I have to go to bed!)


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 4, 2007)

theologae said:


> 'A Calvinist Face Death,' an interview with Al Mohler


Indeed - way to go, Dr. Mohler!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Indeed - way to go, Dr. Mohler!



Dr. Mohler....now there's a great Southern Baptist!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 4, 2007)

See this previous thread which references the article.


----------



## caddy (Feb 4, 2007)

Amen !

Thanks for the post and thank you for men like Mohler....


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 4, 2007)

Finally a Christian that was given a podium to speak that didn't fold under the fear of man.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice article.


----------

